# XM Radio to air entire Van Halen press conference today on XM channel 41



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For any Van Halen fans that have access to XM Radio service,there will be a VH press conference aired today starting at 6PM ET on Boneyard,XM channel 41 during the "Eddie Trunk Live" show.More info at this link http://vhnd.com/articles/070813-01.shtml The article also mentions to tune into VH1 Classic today at 2:45PM ET for news about the upcoming VH reunion tour.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

october 1st they are coming to philly


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> october 1st they are coming to philly


Cool.I watched the live press conference on VH1 Classic,it ran approx. 15 minutes.They appeared to be pretty healthy and in good spirits.It is definitely different with them having Wolfgang playing bass instead of Michael,but it is what it is.I'm hoping they will come close to Nashville.If they add Nashville to the schedule,we will check them out.I've also noticed that VH's official site is back up and running once again.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

XM has been doing some really great stuff lately  Why in the world do they want to merge with Sirius   And when you call XM they are pushing the merger while if you call Sirius they are pushing Sirius--
I think XM is making a huge mistake :raspberry


----------

